# System Six and tire size



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I have been giving some thought about building up a SystemSix, but would like to run a 28.... Does anyone know if the 28 is doable on that frame.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It uses the same rear triangle as a CAAD - so OK there, and the same fork as a supersix so OK there too.

So, yes.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

pedalingsquares said:


> I have been giving some thought about building up a SystemSix, but would like to run a 28.... Does anyone know if the 28 is doable on that frame.


Do it. SystemSix is a great frame.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

This got me looking at a nice frameset on eBay today. In my size. Dammit. The last thing I need is another bike.

It sold. Thereby saving me from myself.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

bikerjulio said:


> This got me looking at a nice frameset on eBay today. In my size. Dammit. The last thing I need is another bike.
> 
> It sold. Thereby saving me from myself.


Was it that Barloworld one in a size 58 that came with an optional SI crank and SystemSix stem for a little more?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Barloworld was another. was 56. but I think we are talking about the same one. prolly about an hour after I saved it, it was gone. this was 58. with crank and stem.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

That is the frame I grabbed. I look at the Systems once and awhile because of the love I had with it some years ago. I am not a WW or need an aero bike, so I thought IF I find a great buy I would pick one up. I saw this one and contemplated a few hours as I feel the price was quite cheap. This one is a 07 Hi-Mod BB30 frame and they were more rare. In any case, it will be my project bike and going to run some Di2.
Thanks for all the help and hope 28's work.. if not the 25 is OK also.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Looked like a nice frame. hope you got the stem too. 

I have a CAAD 5 which I believe has the same rear geometry, and a 28 mm tire on a regular rim will work. Currently I have 25 mm tires on wider rims, measure 27 mm and there's plenty of clearance.

I would have tried SRAM electronic. No wires to worry about seems like a big plus to me on a frame like that.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

You are sooo right on the ETap.. but after working a decade in the industry and seeing the EP pricing I may have to wait for the prices to come down. I am so hooked on Di2 that the mechanical is OUT OF QUESTION.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Now I'm regretting I didn't snap it up. 

Just back out, and let seller know that there's Julio to take over.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

The Barloworld is still there and they are super rare. I haven't seen one of those for sale in years. Again, another BB30 System.
I am excited to build this one out but like to take my time. I usually polish/buff the paint to show quality and take my time. Thanks for the help.
I was going to wait till later in the day to make up my mind, but something inside me said go.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

There is nothing to think about here. The SystemSix is a special, one-of-a-kind frame. Years ago I got to know a now-retired Barloworld rider who told me the SystemSix was hands-down the best bike he's ever raced on. Of all the bikes I've owned and sold, that is the one bike I regret selling. :mad2: Because no company will ever make anything like it again. Yes, the frame is a touch on the heavy side, but none of us is racing up Il Mortirolo anytime soon, and I have never been on a frame as STIFF and COMPLIANT as the SystemSix. Always felt so incredibly safe descending on that frame. Like being on a rail with no twitchiness.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, the SystemSix is a great frame and I would agree it is the best one Cannondale has ever made. Even when considering the recent Cannondale frames. Weight isn't even that bad at <1100g when you consider when it was made and the material being used. It isn't meant to be a weight weenie frame (but can still be built below 6.8kg limit). A used SystemSix frame might be the best going deal in road biking that most people don't know about.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just pick up a Barloworld frame for my wife in size 48 and built it up with Campy Chorus grouppo and still have my Systemsix as my back up, great frames and will not sell it.


----------

